# "Human! Let me come INSIDE!"



## LaFoto (May 24, 2009)




----------



## JE Kay (May 24, 2009)

:mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 24, 2009)

Awwwwwwww! So sweet.


----------



## Overread (May 24, 2009)

aww well you going to let him in then?

we have these too - always begging to get in- though with the husky now they tend to be a bit more tricksy - nothing gives you a start like having a cat tapping on the bathroom window - on the 1st floor! Rose vines have another use besides growing


----------



## TwoRails (May 24, 2009)

I'm not much of a cat person, but I like the shot.  Very creative composition with the double framing.


----------



## manaheim (May 24, 2009)

hehehe...

"...so that I may swallow your soul!!!!" 

Nice shot.  Pretty cat.


----------



## Crazydad (May 24, 2009)

Well it would be the least you could do since he/she is letting you live in his/her world....


----------



## LaFoto (May 24, 2009)

It's our Mia, the cat who's lived with us for 7 1/2 years now . Of course, I let her come inside soon after this!


----------



## johnbergsing (May 24, 2009)

Yeah know, I'm not a big "cat guy" but I've always been fascinated with photos of them and their eyes. This is a great shot!


----------



## LaFoto (May 25, 2009)

Then you might also like the "portrait" I took of our Mia on Saturday?


----------



## polymoog (May 25, 2009)

Haha great picture


----------



## LaFoto (May 25, 2009)

Which one? First, second? Both?


----------



## polymoog (May 25, 2009)

Well both to be honest, even if I was thinking of the first one when I made the post ;-)


----------



## LaFoto (May 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot :hug::.


----------



## decaphotography (May 26, 2009)

_Really nice composition on the first one.  What a pretty cat.  I have had cats all of my life and have seen them do some incredible things!
_


----------



## jinx (May 26, 2009)

That first one is right on... and Mia is very pretty.


----------



## Jcas (May 27, 2009)

lovely pictures, I like all animals just never want to own a cat though ... too demanding.

Mind you i have 6 Tibetan Spaniels but the whole six dogs are no where near as demaning as my sisters one cat.


----------



## 4tografer (May 27, 2009)

I really like the lighting on both pictures!:thumbsup:
You have an adorable cat! :heart:


----------

